

Game center achievements outside of games - ajmurmann
http://toucharcade.com/2011/01/22/achievements-theyre-not-just-for-games-anymore/

======
ajmurmann
An achievement system for Pivotal Tracker jumps immediately into my mind. I
want achievements for consistent velocity, low number of bugs, PM's who
regularly go in and accept stories, etc...

